# Realignment?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/news/Realignment_FAQ.pdf

I just got a survey thingy in my gmail concerning this. I filled it out as a spectator, but I'm totally fascinated with the proposed changes. I think it would be great for a lot of those breeds that don't get a lot of attention at shows. And I think it's cool about retrievers and spaniels going up against each other.

What are the problems that people in conformation see about this that I'm not seeing as somebody who won't be impacted?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I am not sure about it as I have not read details, but This is what one handler said:

"Well let's not forget we are adding a ton of breeds. For us handlers it means longer hours (as if they aren't enough) and I have heard they are considering doing 2 groups simultaneously. Which means more conflicts. You are watering down the wins making them less significant. I have heard from many judges and handlers we will be basically FCI in a few years. That is - if AKC is still around by then"


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I really don't get it....


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

kfayard said:


> I am not sure about it as I have not read details, but This is what one handler said:
> 
> "Well let's not forget we are adding a ton of breeds. For us handlers it means longer hours (as if they aren't enough) and I have heard they are considering doing 2 groups simultaneously. Which means more conflicts. You are watering down the wins making them less significant. I have heard from many judges and handlers we will be basically FCI in a few years. That is - if AKC is still around by then"


that was my concern for handlers doing the groups simultaneously.... as for me right now I am showing a sighthound and the consensus seems to be that the division will be good... I think it will allow dogs to compete against other dogs of the same type but I agree that it will make individuals wins less significant and I wonder what will happen to those seeking out breed points for ranking


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I saw in the FAQ that I linked that showing 2 groups at the same time was a consideration as far as timing. But I assumed that meant doing Pointers/Setters and Goldens/Spaniels at the same time, but different rings. Which wouldn't be that much different than what you have right now - except there would be more than 1 judge going over all the dogs. 

My only quibble is I feel they are going after the wrong groups.  When I watch at trials Sporting moves fast. It's the terrier and nonsporting groups which DRAG with all the little dogs....


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I got the email too..my take on it was that with the "new breeds" that they would be adding in the next few years that the groups would become bigger thus you old have more competition, so length of judging will get longer ( at least duing groups). If you split them up a bit more now, more chances to go on to bos, and really the length of time would wind up about the same in the end. I think dog shows now aren't run properly. Every show I've been too the had to switch one of the group judging because of the breed judging was taking too long. If they could time things better they could get rid of those issues. You would think by now people would have an idea how long the breed judging takes to do this..am I wrong here? I am newer at the game but that's what I see. 
I think something has to be done..and it said it wouldn't be in place until 2014 I believe..plenty of time to fine tune it, get used to it..you can't not do something because it will only get worse!


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't think a win being less significant should be a big deal...I mean, sure now a group win is very very impressive, but it doesn't mean with 4 more groups and a ton more breeds, a group win is going to be meaningless. Especially for goldens, getting a BOB is quite the accomplishment, so the group win will still be a big deal. Also I like the idea of having knowledgeable judges (at least that was their argument).....Hopefully this might help our breed in the long run, if there are more educated judges; judging goldens at the group level, we will steer towards the less flashy over-done dogs, and go more for the moderate dog.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

This is actually something that's been talked about before, I can't remember when. I used to have the breakdown of how they would do the newer groups. That is, if this is the same thing. But the one I had information on, some breeds were even switched to different groups. Wish I knew what I'd done with the info I had.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

kfayard said:


> I am not sure about it as I have not read details, but This is what one handler said:
> 
> "Well let's not forget we are adding a ton of breeds. For us handlers it means longer hours (as if they aren't enough) and I have heard they are considering doing 2 groups simultaneously. Which means more conflicts. You are watering down the wins making them less significant. I have heard from many judges and handlers we will be basically FCI in a few years. That is - if AKC is still around by then"


I just have to say Booo hooo to the pro handlers (FYI I do have Mia on a pro I have nothing against them). It will only put more money in their pockets. Say they have the best in breed Golden and Irish setter they can now take both in the group ring and charge both clients. Where as before they may not have been able to do that.

The pros can also choose to not show certain breeds there by avoiding the conflicts.

I think this is a great opportunity for owner handlers to maybe do something in group ring. We will all just have to set back and see.


----------

